# need help cleaning!



## sdfssddff (Nov 27, 2007)

hey guys! I'm new here, but not new to the hobby (well i guess you could call me new because its not like ive had tanks for years and years, just 1 year)  i just recently recieved a 55 gal used tank to kind of replace my 25 gal it was in someones garage for a long while and it had a few dead mice in it along with a full amount of gravel. what is the best way to clean this tank? and a way where the chemicals used won't like, you know, harm the tank or its soon to be inhabitants? i plan on buying small beach pebbles for it to replace the gravel present. here, ill let you see a picture of it:










so what do you think about the white spot on the front? How should i clean that?


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

I just used regular white vinegar from the grocery store. It worked fine getting the buildup off the glass. I used a razer and a cloth to scrape/scrub the glass. The link you posted isn't the right type of link. You're going to need to upload it on a third party site such as imageshack, photobucket, or something like that.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sounds like its been dry for awhile, so be sure to fill it in the garage or out in the yard to test for leaks. If vinegar isn't strong enough for the white spot, try Lime-a-way, but be sure to rinse thoroughly and dry before refillling.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

emc7 said:


> Sounds like its been dry for awhile, so be sure to fill it in the garage or out in the yard to test for leaks.


Triple ditto that one except I would recommend the back yard.


Additional Item:

If the tank does not leak while it is in the back yard for several days then I would, IMHO:
dump the water out;
move the tank inside near a hot water faucet;
add two cups of bleach (the real kind and not the "for colors kind", ie Clorox in the white container), with hot water, stir (including the existing gravel if you like it) and allow to disinfect for 24 hours;
evacuate the tank and repeat the above items once more;
evacuate the tank, take it to the back yard and rinse thoroughly several times.

The tank should then be appropriately disinfected for the addition of tap water and dechlorinate (at 3 times the recommended dosage in order to remove any residual chlorine [with significant stirring of the gravel]) and commencing cycling.

TR


----------

